# Need help, car is having brake issues...



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I havent been on here in a long time, mainly because nothing new has been done to my car and it hasnt had any issues. Until now that is.

I have a 2005 Altima SE-R with many bolt-ons and such, its automatic and the shift interlock started messing up two weeks ago. Its on and off, im hoping its just the sensor on the brake pedal and not the module but its been working fine the past two days. This isnt my biggest concern though because I can just override it.

My biggest concern is that for some reason my brakes are braking on their own now. It seems that after a few miles of driving pressure builds on them and it gets to the point where I was on the highway and I had to pull over cause I could barely control the car. This is an off and on problem too, im assuming its some kind of sensor or something because I couldnt see it being the master cylinder or break booster. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated guys...
__________________
^Not your average 4-door^


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly a problem with the ABS. Does the ABS dash light come on?


----------



## Country Boy (Jan 9, 2007)

The ABS seems to work fine, and nothing is lighting up on the dash, and I thought it could be the EBD but I wasnt sure how or what its really tied into. Ive thought about it being the master cylinder but normally your brakes are worse when that is faulty. And im not sure how the brake booster could affect it like this. My friend had a similar issue with his cobalt ss and it ended up being sensor related he just doesnt remember which. Im still leaning to it being some sort of sensor but I have no idea which one. I just hoped someone had heard of or had a similar issue and would have been able to help me lol...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If all 4 wheels lock up, then it points to a bad master cylinder or possibly a bad brake booster not releasing the master cylinder.
To eliminate the brake booster causing the problem, disconnect the vacuum line to it and plug it up. The brake pedal will require more effort but see if it stops the lockup.
If only some of the wheels lock up, the caliper slider pins may be seized up.


----------

